# The Flying Sub



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Another Client build finished.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Pretty!


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

Nice!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Thunderbird (Mar 4, 2009)

Wow! That is a beauty!


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Client backed out,so this will be going in the Swap n Sell.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Argghh! What a PITA for such a _beautiful_ build.

(I hope you got some sort of a non-refundable deposiit so at least you're not out your initial material cost while you try to find a buyer.)


----------



## Lee Staton (May 13, 2000)

Stunning job! Makes me want to slip on my black leather jacket and take her out for a spin!

Lee


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Paulbo said:


> Argghh! What a PITA for such a _beautiful_ build.
> 
> (I hope you got some sort of a non-refundable deposiit so at least you're not out your initial material cost while you try to find a buyer.)


I was offering this to my client as a complete build( not a commission)but hard times have hit us all,so I must make other arrangements.

@lee.......she's ready for a dive!!


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Absolutly sweet! And this is one of the very few FS builds that I've seen with lights and wiring that allows the upper and lower hulls to firmly seal closed.
Magnificent!


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Is there a WIP thread on this? I'd like to know more about how you got the top to seal so nice and tight without gluing. Magnets?


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

No,It just sits on it.

http://falcondesigns.blogspot.com/


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Wow! Nothing extra to hold the top on at all. That's great craftsmanship! That's one of the best finishes I've seen on this model.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Beautiful! If I wasn't so proud of the way mine turned out, and had the "extra" $$$, I'd very seriously consider buying yours!


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

The Sub has been sold.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Great!


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Excellent news - and that is one fantastic build!


----------



## WEAPON X (Mar 5, 2006)

Ah, guys where's the pictures that you are referring to regarding this particular, Flying Sub? Did I miss something? :wave:


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Yes,they are taken down once the client receives it.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

> Did I miss something?


Boy, that's the understatement of the year. This one was insane............

But I'm glad you got that pup sold. One lucky person........


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

WEAPON X said:


> Ah, guys where's the pictures that you are referring to regarding this particular, Flying Sub? Did I miss something? :wave:


Pictures are on resin illuminati,in the sci fi section.


----------

